# Dudley ma. Show



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 9, 2010)

Anyone heading up to dudley this weekend? I will be taking a van load of stuff up and about 50 sets of 24" and 26" balloon n.o.s.fenders,even found some plastic lite weights.


----------

